# [Illustrator] Einfügen in bzw. Paste into



## OmniBrain (15. März 2006)

Hallo
bei Freehand gab es die tolle Funktkon Paste Into bei der man ein Objekt in ein anderes einfügen konnte....gibt es das auch in illustrator? ich konnte es nicht finden


danke


----------



## Rofi (16. März 2006)

Hi,

da ich Freehand nicht kenne, wäre es mir eine Hilfe, wenn Du etwas mehr dazu schreiben würdest.

Vorgehen in Freehand: Vielleicht gibt's ein äquivalentes Vorgehen in Illustrator.
Ergebnis: Was soll am Ende dabei rauskommen bzw. wie soll es aussehen? Poste evtl. eine Beispielgrafik?

Ciao,
Rofi


----------



## LOonIE (16. März 2006)

Ich glaube, das geht nicht. - aber dafür anders...

Angenommen, ein Stern soll in einen Kreis eingefügt werden.

Lege den Stern so über den Kreis, wie seine letztendliche Postion sein soll. Kopiere den Kreis und füge ihn hinter dem stern ein. > Stern markieren > Bearbeiten > Dahinter einfügen.

Jetzt ist der Kreis markiert. Wähle mit Shift zusätzlich den Stern an und drücke im Pathfinder das dritte Symbol und danach "Umwandeln".

Fertig.


----------



## OmniBrain (16. März 2006)

hmm..nein das ist es nicht

ich versuche es nochmal zu erklären.
angenommen ich habe einen kreis und will in diesem Kreis ein Bild haben, dann konnte man bei Freehand oder auch bei InDesign das Bild ausschneiden und mit dem Befehl "paste Into" in den Kreis einfügen. wenn man jetzt den kreis verschoben hat, hat sich auch das bild mit verschoben..der kreis ist quasi die begrenzung des Bildes. Mit dem weissen Pfeilwekzeug kann man jetzt das Bild in dem kreis noch beliebig verschieben.


----------



## LOonIE (16. März 2006)

Achso, du meinst ein platziertes Bild.

Dazu würde ich einfach eine große Fläche erstellen ( so groß wie das format - also quasi der Hintergrund ), dort mit Hilfe des Pathfinders und einer Fläche ein Loch hineinschneiden und das Bild darunter Platzieren. Dazu solltest du aber schon vorher genau wissen, wo es hinkommen soll, also evtl. erstmal mit einer normalen Fläche Layouten und das dann zum Schluss machen.

ODER du machst in die große Fläche mit Hilfe der Maskenfunktion ein Loch. Die Maske ( also das Loch ) lässt sich dann ( nach lösen der verknüpfung ) seperat verschieben. Musst die platzierte Datei dann aber immer "nachziehen".

Ich würde die Möglichkeit mit der Maske empfehlen.


----------



## Rofi (20. März 2006)

LOonIE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ODER du machst in die große Fläche mit Hilfe der Maskenfunktion ein Loch.
> Ich würde die Möglichkeit mit der Maske empfehlen.




Genau, das Stichwort heisst Schnittmaske! Habe einmal einen Beitrag hier (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vekto...schnittmenge-mit-bildern.html?highlight=maske) geschrieben.
Auch das hier könnt Dir evtl. weiterhelfen (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/234320-illustrator-cs2-objekt-herrausschneiden.html)

Gruss, Rofi


----------



## LeCrab (21. März 2006)

ich habe dazu auch ne frage
habe hier zwei palmen, wie kann ich es so machen, dass die in einem bild, bzw in einer ebene sind ? ist schwierig zu beschreiben, aber ich will eben die zwei palmen, welche ich einzeln vektorisiert habe, so zusammenfügen als hätte ich die schon zusammengefügt vektorisiert.
keine ahnung ob ihr das zuvor schon erklärt habt, ich habs nicht kapiert 

habs als pdf abgespeichert


----------

